# removing the black plast top on my tank



## bbehring (Jul 14, 2009)

I have an eclipse II tank (29 gallon) and I'd like to remove the top black trim to make the tank look rimless. Any insight or advice on this? How-to's?


----------



## gwclark (May 10, 2010)

I used these instructions from Erik Ostrander.

Once you have removed the rim and scraped away the excess silicone, there will be thin layer of silicone left behind. I found the best way to remove it was to spray it with WD40 and let sit for 5 minutes. Use a new single edge razor blade to do the final scraping. It's not a miracle but it works. The key is to change razor blades often. They must be sharp to work.

Hope you find this useful,


----------



## bbehring (Jul 14, 2009)

gwclark, ok, so after reading this it seems simple? I had never considered removing the bottom plastic rim? Hum, what to do? I have had some input that removing the rims on a 29 might be pushing it and not highly recommended. I will only be filling the tank just under two-thirds. I also had a recommendation to use a planer tool and plane down the top of the plastic rim to the glass, carefully. Additional thoughts?


----------



## gwclark (May 10, 2010)

I just did my 20 gallon long. Removing the plastic using Erik's instructions took between 15 and 20 minutes. Removing the leftover silicone took much longer.

As to the strength of the 29 without the rims, I can make no comment as I have no experience in that matter. You will want to do a test filling anyway. Fill slowly and watch for bowing from the front and back.

Also, you will be left with rather sharp edges on the top of the tank. Use emery cloth on a sanding block sanding down the length of the glass. If you sand across, the glass will chip.


----------

